# Northfin - New Premium Canadian Fish Food - Free Samples



## jarmila (Sep 24, 2010)

I would like you inform you about a new high quality Canadian fish food. It is called NorthFin and it is manufactured by Canadian Aquatic Feed Inc. in Ontario. Their formulas are made of high quality and easily digestible ingredients (Whole Antarctic Krill, High Omega 3 Herring and Sardine Meals) and are hormone, filler and pigment free. The formulas also contain large quantities of Kelp (Organic Certified), Natural Spirulina and Astaxanthin and are supplemented with Garlic, Calcium Montmorillonite Clay (source of minerals) and Complete Vitamin and Mineral Mix.
Because these formulas are free of fillers and contain easily digestible ingredients, feeding this feed will result in reduced waste, better health and full colour of your fish.
We tested NorthFin food ourselves on our fish for over 7 months now and we are very happy with the results. This food is becoming quite popular in Ontario and hopefully will be a hit in BC too.

NorthFin food is now available in seven formulas (Veggie, Cichlid, Community, Jumbo Formulas, Kelp Wafers, Betta Formula and Marine Formula) and several pellets sizes:

*Cichlid Formula* - available in 3 sizes of pellets - 1mm, 2mm and 3mm









Recommended for all types of carnivore and omnivore fish

*Ingredients:* Whole Antarctic Krill Meal, High Omega-3 (DHA), Herring Meal, Whole Sardine Meal, Wheat Flour, Kelp, Spirulina, Garlic, Astaxanthin (Haematococcus Algae), Calcium Montmorillonite Clay, Vitamin A Acetate, L-Ascorby-2-Polyphospate (Source of Vitamin C), D-Activated Animal-Sterol (D3), DL Alphatocopherol (E), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Niacin, Pantothenic Acid, Thiamine, Calcium Pantothenate, Hydrochloride B6, Folic Acid, Biotin, Choline Chloride, Cobalt Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Selenium, Zinc.

*Guaranteed Analysis:*

Crude Protein (Min) : 40%
Crude Fat (Min): 5%
Crude Fibre (Min): 5%
Moisture (Max): 9%
Ash (Max): 9%

*Veggie Formula*- available in 3 sizes of pellets - 1mm, 2mm and 3mm.









Recommended for all types of herbivore and omnivore fish.

Ingredients: Kelp, Whole Antarctic Krill Meal, High Omega-3 (DHA), Herring Meal, Whole Sardine Meal, Wheat Flour, Spirulina, Garlic, Astaxanthin (Haematococcus Algae), Calcium Montmorillonite Clay, Vitamin A Acetate, L-Ascorby-2-Polyphospate (Source of Vitamin C), D-Activated Animal-Sterol (D3), DL Alphatocopherol (E), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Niacin, Pantothenic Acid, Thiamine, Calcium Pantothenate, Hydrochloride B6, Folic Acid, Biotin, Choline Chloride, Cobalt Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Selenium, Zinc.

*Guaranteed Analysis:*

Crude Protein (Min) : 35%
 Crude Fat (Min): 5%
Crude Fibre (Min): 5%
Moisture (Max): 9%
Ash (Max): 9%

*Jumbo Fish Formula* - available in 2 sizes of pellets - 4mm and 6mm









Recommended for large carnivore and omnivore fish

*Ingredients: *Whole Antarctic Krill Meal, High Omega-3 (DHA), Herring Meal, Whole Sardine Meal, Wheat Flour, Kelp, Spirulina, Garlic, Astaxanthin (Haematococcus Algae), Calcium Montmorillonite Clay, Vitamin A Acetate, L-Ascorby-2-Polyphospate (Source of Vitamin C), D-Activated Animal-Sterol (D3), DL Alphatocopherol (E), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Niacin, Pantothenic Acid, Thiamine, Calcium Pantothenate, Hydrochloride B6, Folic Acid, Biotin, Choline Chloride, Cobalt Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Selenium, Zinc.

*Guaranteed Analysis:*

Crude Protein (Min) : 44%
Crude Fat (Min): 5%
Crude Fibre (Min): 5%
Moisture (Max): 9%
Ash (Max): 9%

*Community Fish Formula* - pellets size 0.5mm

Recommended for small carnivore and omnivore fish such as tetras, rams,..

*Ingredients:* Whole Antarctic Krill Meal, High Omega-3 (DHA), Herring Meal, Whole Sardine Meal, Wheat Flour, Kelp, Spirulina, Garlic, Astaxanthin (Haematococcus Algae), Calcium Montmorillonite Clay, Vitamin A Acetate, L-Ascorby-2-Polyphospate (Source of Vitamin C), D-Activated Animal-Sterol (D3), DL Alphatocopherol (E), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Niacin, Pantothenic Acid, Thiamine, Calcium Pantothenate, Hydrochloride B6, Folic Acid, Biotin, Choline Chloride, Cobalt Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Selenium, Zinc.

*Guaranteed Analysis:*

Crude Protein (Min) : 40%
Crude Fat (Min): 5%
Crude Fibre (Min): 5%
Moisture (Max): 9%
Ash (Max): 9%

*Kelp Wafers* - 14mm discs









Your catfish and shrimps will love it, these wafers are loaded with kelp.

*Ingredients:* Kelp, Whole Antarctic Krill Meal, High Omega-3 (DHA), Herring Meal, Whole Sardine Meal, Wheat Flour, Spirulina, Garlic, Astaxanthin (Haematococcus Algae), Calcium Montmorillonite Clay, Vitamin A Acetate, L-Ascorby-2-Polyphospate (Source of Vitamin C), D-Activated Animal-Sterol (D3), DL Alphatocopherol (E), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Niacin, Pantothenic Acid, Thiamine, Calcium Pantothenate, Hydrochloride B6, Folic Acid, Biotin, Choline Chloride, Cobalt Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Selenium, Zinc.

*Guaranteed Analysis:*

Crude Protein (Min) : 33%
Crude Fat (Min): 4%
Crude Fibre (Min): 5%
Moisture (Max): 9%
Ash (Max): 12%

*Betta Bits Formula* - pellets size 1mm










*Ingredients:* Whole Antarctic Krill Meal, High Omega-3 (DHA), Herring Meal, Whole Sardine Meal, Wheat Flour, Kelp, Spirulina, Garlic, Astaxanthin (Haematococcus Algae), Calcium Montmorillonite Clay, Vitamin A Acetate, L-Ascorby-2-Polyphospate (Source of Vitamin C), D-Activated Animal-Sterol (D3), DL Alphatocopherol (E), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Niacin, Pantothenic Acid, Thiamine, Calcium Pantothenate, Hydrochloride B6, Folic Acid, Biotin, Choline Chloride, Cobalt Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Selenium, Zinc.

*Guaranteed Analysis:*

Crude Protein (Min) : 45%
Crude Fat (Min): 7%
Crude Fibre (Min): 5%
Moisture (Max): 9%
Ash (Max): 9%

*Marine Formula* - pellets size 1mm










*Ingredients:* Kelp, Whole Antarctic Krill Meal, High Omega-3 (DHA), Herring Meal, Whole Sardine Meal, Wheat Flour, Spirulina, Garlic, Astaxanthin (Haematococcus Algae), Calcium Montmorillonite Clay, Vitamin A Acetate, L-Ascorby-2-Polyphospate (Source of Vitamin C), D-Activated Animal-Sterol (D3), DL Alphatocopherol (E), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Niacin, Pantothenic Acid, Thiamine, Calcium Pantothenate, Hydrochloride B6, Folic Acid, Biotin, Choline Chloride, Cobalt Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Selenium, Zinc.

*Guaranteed Analysis:*

Crude Protein (Min) : 26%
Crude Fat (Min): 5%
Crude Fibre (Min): 5%
Moisture (Max): 9%
Ash (Max): 10%

If you would like to give this food a try, we offer free samples of NorthFin food on our website. Shipping of samples depends on number of samples and ranges from $1.50 to ~$4 .
Simply register on our website, select samples that you would like to try and we will mail them to you.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Are there any Marine pellets free samples?

I didn't see any on the website.


----------



## jarmila (Sep 24, 2010)

Thank you for noticing it. I added it to our website: Marine Formula Free Sample.


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Did you run out of the Betta Bits samples ???? I don't see them anywhere on your site.


----------



## jarmila (Sep 24, 2010)

We never provided Betta Bits sample. The package is so small (20 grams) and affordable that it is more cost effective to buy it than order a free sample.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

thanks alot ill let you know how the fish like them


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

jarmila said:


> We never provided Betta Bits sample. The package is so small (20 grams) and affordable that it is more cost effective to buy it than order a free sample.


My mistake - I thought that your post contained examples of all the free samples. I should have read it more closely.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Just wanted to say thanks to angelsfins.ca. I got my samples today, quite a very good amount too. Fish already taking to the cichlid pellets. Going to try the rest of the food on other fish at a later date. Thanks again for the this genuine and good offer.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I just ordered some to try. Good way to keep the business in Canada.


----------

